# feeding babies



## pewarchuk (Jul 30, 2009)

so i have some 4 day old chinese mantis

i ordered some fruit flies from my lps and they said it will be another week, i tried capturing them my self, ive tried the wet dog food

is there anything else live that would work


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, those nymphs aren't going to last much longer without food. I don't kno whether you live in the city or country, but if you live in the city, see if they have a PetCo in addition to your lps; they should have some, thouigh they are very expensive bought that way.

If you live in the country, take a sweep net and run it through the highest grass you can find.

Good luck


----------



## pewarchuk (Jul 30, 2009)

i live in B.C canada, but i did find these little green flys but they are bigger than a fruit fly, and what about aphids would they work


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Fruit flies are attracted to fruit. Put half a banana in a container with only a small opening. Set it outside and it should attract wild ones.


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

any small insect should work and my rule of thumb is if the insects head is as big as the nymph in question then its the right size for the nymph to take down and devour but dont get anything bigger then them unless your sure the insect wont cause a problem!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 30, 2009)

pewarchuk said:


> i live in B.C canada, but i did find these little green flys but they are bigger than a fruit fly, and what about aphids would they work


They're great!


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 30, 2009)

You can also use vinegar to attract small fruit flies.

I've used aphids to feed nymphs in a pinch...


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 30, 2009)

if there was only a way to catch aphids lol i think there better than FF's personally


----------



## massaman (Jul 30, 2009)

if only i could describe these bugs that i catch and use instead of fruit flies well i did a little drawing of what they look like but not sure what kind of bug it would be though







as my mom calls them noodles but they are all over the place and my mantids love them and i can catch them just about every day!


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 1, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> if there was only a way to catch aphids lol i think there better than FF's personally


try growing roses or other flowering plants.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2009)

massaman said:


> if only i could describe these bugs that i catch and use instead of fruit flies well i did a little drawing of what they look like but not sure what kind of bug it would be thoughas my mom calls them noodles but they are all over the place and my mantids love them and i can catch them just about every day!


Are they found in the house?


----------



## massaman (Aug 1, 2009)

no they are all over the place outside they are i think like a moth or something but they have real skinny wings like if you made a paper airplane and two long white antennas i think i can find what they might be though!

this is what the bug looks like and they are pretty small and are all over the place!


----------

